# Adding herbs to cheese



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Want to share my discovery, you probably know this already, but being new I like to share my discovieries, just in case you don't. After cheese has drained I add cheese salt and I get dried herb/spice from Sam's in the large plastic jars. After a few days they hydrate and taste great. The nice thing is they have many different flavors, spaghetti, italian, lemon pepper, etc... (trying in my feeble way to give back for all the information I learned )


----------



## DawnBreakers (Sep 20, 2011)

Those sound like something that would work great in the cheese I make. I am new to making cheese, so I will take almost anything


----------

